# Rod pairing for Saragosa 5000sw



## Mucraider70 (Jun 24, 2016)

I posted on another section here and go nothing so trying here. I received the Saragosa 5000 SW as a gift and would like some ideas for a good rod and set up for the Pensacola area. I live in Gulf Breeze so will likely be fishing the area when I'm able to. I want a rod that is versatile for inshore/nearshore/offshore if possible. I would like to target bull reds, red snapper, mahi, Kings, etc....with this rod. I do like matching products so looking at shimanos but would be open to other brand suggestions. I did do some searching on my own but didn't like the info I found. Also I saw gander mountain has 25% off rods what's another place to buy in the area. Your input would be appreciated. 

With 2 little ones I don't get out often but when I get a window would like to be ready. 

Thanks,

Ed


----------



## Traxxx (Oct 18, 2011)

look for a Shimano TVS66M Trevala Jigging Spinning Rod. It's only 6'6" long, very very light (you won't tire easily trowing jigs orr spoons) but very strong to fight a king, mahi, jacks, reds or even a cobia, from pier to boat! Believe me, I have a looooong line of custom rods and factory rods from 6ft to 10ft, and this includes high ends like CTS and Centrury. But I find this Trevala very amazing. Check it out ususally sells for $129 but I was able to get one new from EBay for $98 shipped free! Good luck.


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Have 2 6000's, just more line capacity, one on a Terez TZS-72MH-A. The other on a Crowder ESS 7612.
I can cast further, more accurately with the Crowder but the Terez feels better lifting/stopping anything from the bottom.
You'll like that reel, its got some nice stopping power for the size of it.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

I really like the Star Plasma series, take a look at those @ *Outcast*.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

rain shadow rx7? or teramar 8 ft if you want shimano


----------



## Mucraider70 (Jun 24, 2016)

Thank you everyone! What's biggest difference in length I see the 6ft - 8 foot rods? Feel and comfort? Casting in the wind?


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

I like the 7 to 7.5 ft rods. I went with H20 rods from Academy. they are 69-100 fer various kinds so they won't break the bank... Med-heavy... usually 15-20 lb rods...this is fer 4K series reels but 5K would be about the same.


----------



## flipper1 (Dec 2, 2013)

Usually rod length correlates with casting distance, but for a reel like a 5000sw a rod under 7'5 might be underwhelming imho. I have a penn 560 slammer on a 8ft teramar rod and it can handle just about anything I would catch off the end of the pier. Of course the 40lb power pro helps.


----------

